# Looking for Calgary AB. gamers



## UrbanWarlock (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm looking to Start or possibly join a regular Sunday afternoon-evening game in Calgary Alberta with mature players. Game interests include D&D 3.5, D20 systems, GURPS, Shadowrun. Focus on role-playing and PC/NPC interaction, intense battles, with people who love a good story and aren't rule junkies. http://www.enworld.org/forum/#Any Calgary gamers out there?


----------

